# Is there a reformed encyclopedia?



## Reformed Fox (Oct 19, 2015)

Greetings. (This is my first post so I am not absolutely certain if this is the best location for my question.)

Is there some sort of reformed encyclopedia available on the internet? I am looking for something along the lines of the Stanford Encyclopedia of Philosophy or the Catholic Encyclopedia.

I have no trouble finding answers to theological or historic questions which occur to me but it would be nice if there was a single, comprehensive go-to resource. Perhaps such a thing exists, but I have been unable to find it.


----------



## Jake (Oct 19, 2015)

As far as on-line resources, the two closest that I know of are:

Theopedia, which is more about conservative, Protestant theology in general, but seems to be predominately from a Reformed perspective: http://www.theopedia.com/

Monergism, which is more of a collection of resources about calvinistic theology. As the name implies, the common denominator tends to be a monergistic view in salvation, which includes Reformed resources: http://www.monergism.com/


----------



## Reformed Fox (Oct 19, 2015)

Yes, I am familiar with monergism.com but I am looking for something more "complete" so to speak, something along the lines of the Catholic Encyclopedia. Perhaps no such resource exists.


----------



## Douglas P. (Oct 19, 2015)

I have longed to make something like what you are talking about Gregory. I currently own canondb.org and began work on the project about two years ago. However, with a full-time job, a wife, and three children I have no time to commit to such a project as of right now.

My idea was to create a wiki style crowd-sourced database where the users would catalog and tag articles, media, etc based on biblical, systematic, exegetical, historical, and other theological disciplines.

However, if anyone reading this is interested in collaborating with me please PM me. The site is ran on the Drupal CMS, so if you have any knowledge of Drupal you could be very useful.


----------



## raydixon9 (Oct 19, 2015)

Though not reformed, the International Standard Bible Encyclopedia is helpful and free.


----------



## johnny (Oct 19, 2015)

The actual Catholic Encyclopedia is on community pricing in Logos with a 94% saving.
https://www.logos.com/product/8511/the-catholic-encyclopedia

Worth putting a bid on if you use Logos,


----------



## Reformed Fox (Oct 19, 2015)

I guess we now know where there is a hole of sorts in reformed scholarship. I guess something this expansive does not exist.


----------



## MW (Oct 19, 2015)

Reformed Fox said:


> I guess we now know where there is a hole of sorts in reformed scholarship. I guess something this expansive does not exist.



There was the Edinburgh Encyclopedia, somewhat dated, which included many religious articles by ministers from the Church of Scotland, edited by Sir David Brewster.

A little later there was the Imperial Bible Dictionary, with many contributions from reformed evangelical scholars.

More recently, there was a reformed orientation to "The Encyclopedia of Christianity," which only issued a few volumes and was not completed. I had heard there was some thought of attempting to bring it to completion, but I am not sure if anything eventuated.

One can glean articles from ISBE, Baker's Dict. of Theology, Evangelical Dict. of Theology, and the New Dict of Theology. There is also Schaff-Herzog, and McClintock and Strong, for historical material.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 20, 2015)

I keep hoping to see McKim's edited Westminster Handbook becoming available as a eBook:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/066422430X

I regularly turn to the paper version for quick summaries of Reformed topics that then sends me off to find more elsewhere.

Also see google books preview of contents: http://tinyurl.com/njjcow8


----------

